# Bruschetta with Tomatoes



## tasty-italian-cook (Jun 17, 2009)

It's summer again and soon fresh tomatoes will be everywhere! One of my favorite things to make with them is just a simple Bruschetta...here's my recipe:

Serves 4

*Ingredients*

2 medium tomatoes, chopped
6 or 7 fresh basil leaves, ripped up
2 cloves of garlic, (1 halved, 1 chopped)
1/4 cup olive oil (extra-virgin is best!)
1 tsp balsamic vinegar
salt to tast
8 slices of crusty Italian bread, sliced about 1/2 inch thick

Preheat your broiler, grill or toaster oven. In a medium bowl, combine the tomatoes, chopped garlic, basil, olive oil, vinegar and salt. Toss gently to evenly coat the mixture with oil.

Place the slices of bread on a baking sheet or rack and allow to broil or grill, flipping them over once, until each side is lightly toasted. (This should take about 2 minutes!)

Remove the toast from heat and rub one side of each piece with the halved garlic.

Top each slice of bread with the tomato mixture. Serve alone or with a wonderful slice of salty Italian cheese, like parmeggiano reggiano or ricotta salata.

**You can also mix in some chopped up olives, cucumbers or capers (my favorite because they're salty)... SUPER easy and delicious!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2009)

Yummy!!! I love this stuff....Fresh tomatoes, fresh basil, garlic, oil etc. 

Thanks for sharing your recipe!!!!


----------



## les (Jun 17, 2009)

tasty-italian-cook said:


> It's summer again and soon fresh tomatoes will be everywhere! One of my favorite things to make with them is just a simple Bruschetta...here's my recipe:
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmmm i love bruschetta!!..


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jun 17, 2009)

looks good! very similar to my recipe (i prefer to use plum tomatoes, and seed them first, and i also skip the vinegar)

the only thing that i add to mine, and would also be good in yours, is sun dried tomatoes....if you can find good ones packed in oil, they are great....and, if the oil is seasoned well, you can use it instead of plain olive oil....whole foods has great sun dried tomatoes at their olive/salad bar, btw


----------



## msmofet (Jun 21, 2009)

i like my brushetta bread untoasted so it sucks up all the good juices, i find when the bread is toasted all the juice runs off and gets wasted. jmo

the recipe for the topping sounds delish!!


----------

